# run script within /compat/linux



## rocky (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I try to install FDS in /compat/linux. The installation requires me to run a perl script but it doesn't understand /compat/ directory: though there are some libraries for scripts in /compat/linux/*/perl/* it still looks for libraries in system paths so that I have to trick the script to get it to work; the problem is that the script will install something to system path (/) instead of Linux system path (/compat/linux/).

How to help scripts of /compat/linux to work only in /compat/linux?

Thank you for your helps,

Regards.


----------



## BuSerD (May 15, 2009)

Have you tried editing the paths of the script itself. You can use sed to find and replace the listed paths as needed but I can not confirm that there is an easier way to reach your goal.

Good Luck


----------

